# Tax rebate when return to the UK



## Tudol21 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi, After living in Italy for 5 years I'm returning to old blighty in September - yay !! My question is, will I be entitled to the tax back which I have had deducted from my salary for the period Jan - Aug and if so, do I claim this through an Italian accountant, INPS or a UK accountant when I get home? Any advice greatly appreciated as I'm totally in the dark on this one. Thanks !


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't think so. Your residence in Italy doesn't end until you move out - so you will owe taxes up until that date, even if it's in the middle of the tax year. If you've been working in Italy, you normally would be taxed in Italy.

That said, however, I know little about Italian taxes - other than that they tend to take them at the source and save you the bother of having to file. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If you mean INPS and not income taxes then there is likely a social security agreement between the UK and Italy. You need to check the terms. Make call the UK consulate.


----------

